# Is this spaceX rocket engine shaking or is it the camera?



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

There are folks much more familiar with cameras and stuff than I am.

This appears to be a live stream.....Is there a constant earthquake going on or what?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That appears to be "video stabilization gone wrong".
The camera is shaky, and the attempt to stabilize the image just isn't working as expected.

https://ai.googleblog.com/2012/05/video-stabilization-on-youtube.html


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's the camera shaking - look at the other objects around the rocket - and it sounds really windy. They probably should have used a stabilized tripod/mount instead of standing it directly on the ground and trusting electronic stabilization to compensate.


----------

